# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  AMONIO CUATERNARIO PARA DESINFECCION

## Jose Manuel Saavedra

Estimados, 
Comercializo MONIO CUATERNARIO para desinfeccion y sanitizacion. Excelente precio.
LIPESA DEL PERU SAC. saavedraj@lipesa.comTemas similares: Desinfección mediante Dióxido de Cloro

----------

